# Delaying a Woman's O (Pain Pump Changed Things)



## JoeDavidson (Mar 13, 2021)

My wife and I are in our late 50's. We both get hormone treatments (T for me), and believe me they work well to improve sex life for both of us. I used to O fairly quickly compared to most men from what I can surmise. She does as well, so it worked out rather conveniently. The only way she O's is when I give her oral stimulation and they seem to be intense, and I always finish afterwards during PIV sex. Things changed drastically for me when I had a pain pump implanted and started receiving narcotics into my spinal canal. The side affect was me not being able to achieve O even after long periods of PIV, very frustrating. Well, after some time I figured out how to solve that problem by decreasing the pain pump dosage, etc. The side affect has been sort of a blessing now that I've got solutions figured out. So, now I last much longer instead of experiencing some mild form of PE. Here's my question. My wife always wants to have an O fairly quickly after we get started, maybe 3 or 4 minutes of PIV give or take, and sometimes almost begs me to give her an O via oral. It would be much better, for me at least, if she'd just wait at least 5 to 10 more minutes. I tell her delaying it will make it more intense, but she says she thinks it won't. Is she actually correct? I would think delaying an O would make it more pleasurable, but what do I know since I'm not a woman. The problem is that after her O the sex is less intense (fun), but she is still well lubricated and somewhat aroused which helps the PIV until I finish.

Also, I would like to try using a vibrator during PIV to try to achieve O for her while I'm inside. But, I cannot bring myself to aske her. She is sweet, I love her to death, but has some resistance to talking about talking about these sorts of things.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Delaying the O depends on the build up.

I can read my wife's responsiveness and how it is building.

I can't really delay her but I can take a longer path to heighten the explosion sometimes.

There are other times she is just ready and I go for it and she explodes intensely and quickly.

You should be able to tell how she is building up.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

You should definitely get a vibrator and try it during PIV. Yeah it’s awkward to introduce it but once you do it’s a great tool in your arsenal.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You need to listen to her. She knows what works for her better than you do. If you build your own excitement past the point where she would have orgasmed by what you're doing, she may totally fizzle and just get bored. If you get on a track where she's aroused, for God's sake, keep doing that, whatever is working for her according to her, and let her have her orgasm on her timeline. Sometimes an orgasm can be ruined by just becoming stimulated and ready and then the man changes course and then it never happens because for some reason, the man wants to orchestrate something for himself. 

You also have to take into account if she's ever multi-orgasmic. If so, then getting her off right away won't slow her down much. I know I've heard women gripe about men who act like they're going to get the woman off after they get off and then roll over and go to sleep, so I kind of think getting the woman off first is the only practical course if you can't get off together (which is hard for a lot of couples because everyone is different). 

If she wants to try vibrators, she probably already has on herself and knows whether that works for her. It's too much stimulation for a lot of women and can just be uncomfortable, so those women may only use them on themselves without vibration. Once SHE knows whether vibration is her cup of tea, and then lets you know, then it's worth a shot. Or just use your hands to get her off during PIV or have her use hers to bring herself off, since that's usually easier. But don't expect to arouse her and then go on about your business without finishing her and she still be stimulated when you're finally ready to do something to get her off. She will either be done or you'll be back to square one.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

What @DownByTheRiver said about the hands during PIV is on point. I was just asking my wife about this because last night she stopped me and took over. I was pretty intoxicated so apparently I was doing it terrible. She had hers then she said I said “No...” or something and I don’t even remember what happened. We’re having coffee outside and laughing. Point is that like she said sometimes you’re just crap and your wife can take care of things way more efficiently.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> What @DownByTheRiver said about the hands during PIV is on point. I was just asking my wife about this because last night she stopped me and took over. I was pretty intoxicated so apparently I was doing it terrible. She had hers then she said I said “No...” or something and I don’t even remember what happened. We’re having coffee outside and laughing. Point is that like she said sometimes you’re just crap and your wife can take care of things way more efficiently.


Yeah. Sex is a hit-or-miss operation. No one is psychic. So either you get good communication and try to work out the sequence, which is pretty much a sure kill if done in the middle of it, or you improvise. For me, I got to the point if the guy was doing foreplay and then stopped leaving me high and dry -- and I have to say this was usually the case -- while he got busy, I put my hand down there and got myself off. I mean, of course, you like it if a man has three hands, but I've only met one who seemed to.


----------



## My Monsters (Mar 13, 2021)

Joe,
Let me tell you about a 50+ year old women...she has a sex drive of a 20year old male. Best joke God ever made....😕....women in their 50+ love sex and can be pretty kinky. If she is normally shy or old fashioned, try going to the book store and getting some books on how to please a women, read them when she’s around and leave them around so she can peak at them. Tell her all the things your learning about...it will start your communications. Have fun trying to keep up with your girl once she starts learning her kinky side. By the way slowing it down in for play will definitely make for a amazing O!!!


----------

